# Rolling with a Black Belt



## Chester Wright (Apr 11, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=153316531919954


----------



## Martial D (Apr 11, 2018)

Chester Wright said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=153316531919954



Weird co-incidence, we were working that guard pass he did on you tonight!


----------

